# N.Y. nuclear threat.



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

NYC releases PSA for residents in the event of a nuclear attack


Rising monkeypox cases, increasing crime — and now nuclear doom?




nypost.com





Are they trying to freak out the populace? 
I think if there were nuclear bombs dropped it would be on military sites and first reaction sites. Not big cities. What do you think?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Usernameforyou said:


> NYC releases PSA for residents in the event of a nuclear attack
> 
> 
> Rising monkeypox cases, increasing crime — and now nuclear doom?
> ...


A friend asked me if they know something we don't. Personally, I think it's to keep the fear going. A fearful people are a lot easier to control.

IF one does go off in NYC, it will be a suitcase nuke. Nothing else makes a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

I think NYC is a big target as a high population center also it's where the US stock exchange. It has a major sea port and airports. Not to mention all the warehouses that supply New England. It's close enough to DC to have radiation go there but not in lethal doses so China or Russia could occupy it and control the US. LA is another target as well as Virginia and Connecticut for those same reasons. If I'm at home I'll be out of the blast radius but if I'm at work I'm a goner. Right in the screwed zone.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Going to be some big emergency this fall. Not sure what but I feel we are being set up.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

Chipper said:


> Going to be some big emergency this fall. Not sure what but I feel we are being set up.


Take your pick Covid season is coming back, drought and war is leading to a famine, the US goes to war with one of its adversaries, Monkey Pox epidemic, Thermal Nuclear war. or my favorite... Zombie Apocalypse


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

It's going to be a D.E.W. used blamed on Russia. Hell they might go for the new twin tower. Other things will be taken out but not televised. That will give us the war the dems want along with marshal law civil unrest. That would be a shit show.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Could be the new Covid B strain. 4x worse and of course natural immunity doesn't count, put on your mask and get the jab. Sell off our oil reserves, natural gas supply issues. Food, medicine, power supply, global warming, etc..

A new dominant omicron strain in the U.S. is driving up cases — and reinfections


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Usernameforyou said:


> I think if there were nuclear bombs dropped it would be on military sites and first reaction sites. Not big cities. What do you think?


Nuclear ordinance is intended for maximal damage. They are not precision options.
Military sites would require ordinance that can penetrate 10s of feet of earth and steel. Most nukes aren't penetrative. Any bomb can take out the surface stuff.
Nukes are, and always have been, intended for wiping out civilian populations. They are supposed to yield a tremendous death count and sew the most amount of fear possible to bend your opponent to your will.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

I think one of the reasons that the use of nukes has been unlikely for so long, is that it is well known that the nuclear fallout could not only kill a lot of people, but can also kill plants and animals, cause genetic mutations in current populations that can kill people or be passed onto future generations, and generally make a place uninhabitable for humans, plants, and animals, for a very long time. Why would anyone use nukes to conquer a place that nukes could cause to be unusable for so long? Unless of course, it's not about taking and using the land of another country, but just wiping out the population of another country ... one of those, if I can't have it no one can sort of scenarios ...

Another reason I think that the use of nukes is unlikely, is because others could do the same in return ... because so many countries have nukes, and instead of using nuclear energy for heat and electricity, most tend to only or primarily use nuclear power for military purposes.


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

A *nuclear* *bunker* *buster*, also known as an earth-penetrating weapon (EPW), is the *nuclear* equivalent of the conventional *bunker* *buster*.The non-*nuclear* component of the weapon is designed to penetrate soil, rock, or concrete to deliver a *nuclear* warhead to an underground target. These weapons would be used to destroy hardened, underground military *bunkers* or other below-ground facilities.

Ok so on 9/11 was it a plane or a bomb that hit the pentagon right where they keep important files? So, Would our government bomb it's own citizens? 

All in all I think it's just a fear tactic. If anything I think they would start off with an emp.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Check out NYC PSA.








New York City's Emergency Management Office Put Out A PSA About Surviving A Nuclear Attack | Digg


Because we don't have enough to worry about.




digg.com


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Having spent some quality time around a guy who knows (USAF Colonel and pilot reitred) said...The religions of peace considers NYC the biggest symbol of our country..and they will try to make it unhabitable within 20 years..most likely with a dirty nuke or germs. He said that the day Dubja was putting military boots on the ground in Iraq. They were already very mad over his daddy going into Kuwait. He said the Bushes made us a few billion new enemies we didnt need...I tend to think he was right.


----------



## wjv (Sep 2, 2021)

"Take a shower"

A nuke just went off in NYC.
You really think the water pipes will still be pressurized?


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Maybe, just maybe, if NYC was nuked, it would cause earthquakes on the West Coast and half of CA would fall into the ocean?


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

ItsJustMe said:


> Maybe, just maybe, if NYC was nuked, it would cause earthquakes on the West Coast and half of CA would fall into the ocean?


😆


----------



## trike lady (6 mo ago)

When I had seen that PSA, it brought back the memory of duck and cover under the desk when I was in elementary school. I guess when they nuke New Mexico my desk may be the only thing that stands between me and the blast.







How many members here remember this?


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Trike- In L.A. we called them 'drop drills' and, even as kids, thought it absurd


----------



## AndyFrank (Jul 20, 2018)

Usernameforyou said:


> NYC releases PSA for residents in the event of a nuclear attack
> 
> 
> Rising monkeypox cases, increasing crime — and now nuclear doom?
> ...


In a normal war I'd agree? Nothing normal about this hollywood production and it could as likely be dallas - NY is mostly orcs, goblins and dual citizens...satan's own. They aren't going to foul the worst entry point we've got, that they control.
They want ALL our military stuff too....and to occupy and run....so blowing the trains doesn't seem as likely either.
Again, because its an "operation" more than a war.


----------



## SwampFoxJackal (Oct 4, 2021)

Usernameforyou said:


> NYC releases PSA for residents in the event of a nuclear attack
> 
> 
> Rising monkeypox cases, increasing crime — and now nuclear doom?
> ...


Russia could, I guess. I'm surprised there hasn't been a NATO meeting to push a "Moscow is an independent city and deserves NATO membership" narrative yet. It's clown world, after all.

China wants everything we have, intact and unmolested. They just want us all dead by the time they move in. Them lobbing missiles is a set back for them.

Personally, I think it's just narrative pushing fear porn to get us deeper into war. We'll know by the fall if it was predictive programming when Communists drop em on New York and L.A.

Could be our communists or someone elses, but one thing for sure... they'll blame it on someone else.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

NYC has implemented surface to air missiles after 911, the more likely scenario would be as someone mentioned a briefcase bomb, although there are detectors scattered here for detecting radioactive material. 

The more likely scenario would be foreign hacking of our nuclear power plants or some form of sabotage of these reactors, which is why I hope they increase security and take they reactors off line from the internet or what ever they are connected to to prevent remote access.


----------

